# MISC | Rolling Stock Manufacturers (Conventional Rail)



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*SPANISH TRAINS MANUFACTURING*

I start a monographic thread detailing the current manufacturing of trains in Spain

If someone wants to add pictures of each of the files will be welcome

*A new model of regional EMU the CAF S449*



23 + 34 units built for RENFE (Spanish railways)
These units shall be made up of consists of five cars with shared bogies, which can be coupled making up consists of up to three units (fifteen cars), with control from a single driver cab.
Circulation of the 23 units is planned only on Iberian gauge tracks. Although the initial operation of the 34 units shall also be on Iberian gauge tracks, these 34 units have been fitted with installation to run on international gauge infrastructures (UIC) with the possibility of the Brava variable gauge bogie being fitted which allows circulation on both Iberian gauge and international gauge tracks. The Brava system changes the gauge automatically, with the train in motion and without the need for any previous preparations or stoppages (the change is made at approximately 30 km/h).
The maximum unit speed shall be 160 km/h. For the changeable units, once changed, they can travel at 200 km/h on UIC gauge tracks fed at 25 kV). All the units have a capacity of 263 places (including 1 PRM and 2 flip-up seats) and there are three WCs (two standard and one for PRM), and a multifunctional area (with vending, bicycle rack and rest area).

Traction equipment:
The power system consists of two identical power units which operate independently such that should one of them break down the train can continue running. 
The total installed power shall be 2,400 kW.

Carbody: 
The train consists of three clearly different types of carbody. An end car carbody, an intermediate car carbody and an intermediate car carbody with half low floor. 
The carbodies of all the vehicles making up the Train are self supporting and built in aluminium in order to reduce the Train mass and energy consumption as much as possible and for its high resistance to corrosion.
The structure of the vehicles is based on fully welded extruded aluminium sections.
The intermediate car carbody is fitted with a low floor area to ease access to the train for passengers in wheelchairs.

Bogies: 
The train has six bogies: Two end bogies and four shared intermediate bogies. Both types are made up of a frame, two axles with their corresponding axle boxes, spring primary suspension, pneumatic secondary suspension, a carbody-bogie linking device and brake equipment consisting of axle mounted discs.

Power for auxiliary equipment: 
To supply the auxiliary equipment, each train is fitted with two auxiliary converters with their own battery chargers. Each converter can provide 100% of the loads at maximum performance, permitting total redundancy of the system.
Should a static converter fail, the other converter shall automatically begin to supply the loads of the failed converter, without the train losing performance.

HVAC: 
The train saloon HVAC system consists of one HVAC unit per car, each with a double cooling circuit. Each unit is compact and assembled in a single block.
With this configuration, a cooling power of 43 kW/car is achieved and a heat power of 20 kW/car with an impelled air flow per car of 5,200.


Basic details:
·	Carbody length (mm): 22.362
·	Carbody width (mm): 2.940
·	Doors per side: 5 One of these has low floor with an access ramp for wheelchairs
·	Length between bodyends (mm): 98.060
·	Maximum height (mm): 4.265
·	Total weight (tonnes): 174,7 Tn / 178,6 ton
·	Track gauge (mm): 1.668 mm (with preinstallation in the 34 units for 1,435 mm)

Performance:
·	Maximum speed (Km/h): 23 units - 160 km/h on Iberian gauge. 34 units - 160 km/h on Iberian gauge
·	Seating places per streetcar: 263
·	Total traction power (kW): 2.400

Equipment:
·	ASFA System
·	Card cab enabling
·	Control and monitoring of the train by means of TCN
·	Event Recorder (OTMR)
·	Fire detection system
·	Front skirting with remote control
·	Ground-train and GSMR communication equipment
·	Multipurpose zone (vending machines, bicycle rack, wi-fi connection, etc.)
·	Passenger information system
·	Pneumatically driven rear view mirrors
·	Ramp to vacate passengers
·	Seat players
·	Seats with current collector
·	Video entertainment system
·	Video surveillance system
·	WC

http://www.caf.es/ingles/productos/proyecto.php?id=614&cod=9&sec=desc


----------



## Messi (Nov 18, 2007)

Turkey loves CAF :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:

*Istanbul-Ankara highspeed train*









*Izmir suburban train*









*CAF Antalya tram*









CAF Istanbul metro


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

^^

Messi master thanks, are notorious the CAF deployment in Turkey


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*DMU S598 DIESEL TILTING TRAIN*


Train with the old livery "Nexios"

Manufacture and maintenance of 21 tilting diesel trains for RENFE (Spanish railways). 
Delivered in 2003.

Type of vehicle: 
Units consisting of three coaches (M-R-M). 
The traction system is made up of four 338 kW diesel motors, 4 oleodynamic transmission units and 4 water-cooling systems. These units are equipped with a SIBI tilting system. This system is based on prior knowledge of the route. Each coach includes 2 independent areas, separated by the vehicle entry vestibule.

Bogies:
The train is fitted with 4 motor trucks and 2 trailer trucks. Each motor truck has a motor axle powered by hydraulic cardan-shaft transmission with a gear unit in the axle and a carrying axle. Primary suspension is provided through coil springs and secondary pneumatic suspension through hydraulic dampers.


Basic details: 
·	Carbody structure: Aluminium
·	Consist: M-R-M
·	Doors per side: 3
·	Length between bodyends (mm): 74.800 mm
·	Track gauge (mm): 1.668 mm

Performance: 
·	Maximum speed (Km/h): 160 km/h
·	Power for auxiliaries (KW): 360 Kw.
·	Seating places per train unit: 190
·	Total traction power (kW): 1.352 Kw

Equipment:
·	Audio and visual information for passengers
·	Electric doors
·	Fire detection system
·	Public Address System and background music with compact disc player
·	Saloon and cab air conditioning
·	Train-land communication system
·	WC

The All-Round Intelligent Tilt System (SIBI) 

The All-Round Intelligent Tilt System (SIBI), developed by CAF, is the first tilt system in the world to operate just at the right time. This system manages to reduce the effect of the centrifugal force on the passengers whenever the train negotiates a curve. Or, in other words:·	It reduces journey times (by 26% on the Santiago -A Coruña route).
·	It improves the passengers' comfort.
·	It knows the routes beforehand and eliminates the problems posed by the delayed detection of curves.
·	It always works effectively, under any circumstances, whatever the track quality.Advantages of the SIBI The All-Round Intelligent Tilt System, developed by CAF, has a number of advantages:
·	It works at just the right time because it constantly detects the train's exact position on the track and knows the track's characteristics (curves, etc.) ·	It takes full advantage of the gauge.
·	It ensures an optimum lean of the train's carbody, with a tilt of up to 8 degrees, depending on the track's geometry and other running conditions. ·	It takes up very little room and has a minimum weight. 
·	It is clean and quiet, helping to improve the environment. ·	It works on both electric and diesel trains, making the SIBI a versatile system. 
·	It reduces the need for track maintenance. How does the SIBI work? The SIBI allows the vehicle, by anticipating curves, to negotiate them at a higher speed, by means of additional lean of the vehicle's body with respect to the track.
·	SDP: vehicle's position detecting device. 
·	UCB: Tilt control unit. 
·	Sensors: measuring the relative angle and other parameters. ·	Actuators: They cause the relative carbody-truck pivoting.
·	Tilt bolster: This is joined to the underframe.

Similar model for the Algerian railways


http://www.caf.es/ingles/productos/proyecto.php?id=585&cod=5&sec=des


----------



## k.k.jetcar (Jul 17, 2008)

Thank you for the nice pictures and data. However I dispute CAF'S claim that their 598 DMU is the "first" diesel multiple unit in the world with active intelligent tilt. JR Shikoku in Japan introduced such a system on their 2000 series DMU back in _1989_. Such tilt systems are also extensively used up here in Hokkaido, where most long distance limited expresses are handled by diesel multiple units, such as the 281/283 type.

quote:
"To ensure smooth tilting in these circumstances, the ‘controlled tilt system’ (Fig. 17) was developed. This system incorporates air cylinders into the body tilting system. An onboard controller stores data about all curves on the section where the train operates, including curve radius, alignment, elevation, distance between ATS (Automatic Train Stop) ground units and starting point of transition curves, lengths of transition curves and circular curves, etc. The controller is activated by ATS ground units and controls the timing and degree of body tilting 30 to 40 m before entering curves by referring to the stored curve data and computing the running distance to the curve using the axle revolutions from the nearest ATS ground unit.
The controlled tilt system was first introduced in 1989 on JR Shikoku DMU Series 2000 express trains. It was soon introduced by all other JR companies due to its good reputation including ride comfort.
In fact, the controlled tilt system increased running speeds over curves with a radius of 300 to 600 m from 80–110 km/h achieved by the natural tilt system to 85–120 km/h."

source:
http://www.jrtr.net/jrtr18/f52_technology.html


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

^^
K.K. Jetcar, friend, is information on CAF, I can't add another word. hno:

Thanks for your message


----------



## Simfan34 (Oct 9, 2009)

Castor_Game said:


> Train with the old livery "Nexios"
> 
> Similar model for the Algerian railways
> 
> ...


I like the design of the train.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2010)

Great thread Castor!

I would love to see TALGO stuff as well. Thanks for sharing it


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

frozen said:


> Great thread Castor!
> 
> I would love to see TALGO stuff as well. Thanks for sharing it


Thanks Frozen, but I'm preparing some on Talgo


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

Simfan34 said:


> I like the design of the train.


Of course, the design is interesting. Thanks.


----------



## joseph1951 (Aug 19, 2007)

Castor_Game said:


> Thanks Frozen, but I'm preparing some on Talgo


What about Talgo Avril? Any news?


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*TALGO 250 (RENFE S130)*






*TECHNICAL SPECIFICATIONS*
Traction Electric
Power supply 25 kV, 50 Hz / 3 kV c.c.
Power installed 2400 kW c.a. /2000 kW c.c.
Power equipments Two identical and independent
Bogies Bo - Bo
Wheelbase 2,8 m
Front design Aerodynamic. Optimized for pressure waves and lateral winds
Pneumatic brake equipment Two disc brakes per axle
Electric brake equipment Regenerative (2400 kW) and rheostatic (2000 kW)
Length 20 m
Maximum width 2.96 m
Height 4 m




Maximum commercial speed 250 km/h
Maximum lateral acceleration in curve 1.2 m/s2
Track gauge 1435 mm / 1668 mm
Traction Electric
Traction units 2
Maximum passenger coaches 11
Tractive axles 8
Maximum number of axles per train 20
Maximum axle weight 18 t.
Maximum train length 183 m
Sense of travel Bidireccional (“push - pull”)
Type of operation Single trainset or multiple mode




*COACHES*

*CARBODIES*
Lightweight, airtight, pressurized for tunnels and
crossings. Very low weight per seat.

*COUPLING BETWEEN CARS*
Articulated with anti-overturning and anti-vertical hunting
mechanisms.

*CENTER OF GRAVITY*
Very low, improving stability on travel.

*ROLLING ASSEMBLIES*
Single axles, with independent wheels and Talgo RD
system, located between cars.

*ROLLING ASSEMBLY AXLES*
Permanently steered that keep the wheels parallel to the
track on both straight and curved stretches.

*MAIN SUSPENSION*
Talgo Pendular type, pneumatic, with natural carbody
tilting.

*BRAKING*
Pneumatic over four discs per shaft. Anti-lock brake
system.

*AIR-CONDITIONING UNITS*
Located underframe.

*SAFETY AND CONTROL*
Intelligent computerized system for continuous control of on-board systems.

*ACCESSIBILITY*
Platform height close to the level of the floor of the car. 815 mm passageway between cars.

*SEATS*
Reclining and rotating. Equipped with footrests.

*PASSENGER COMMODITIES*
Video and individual audio with channel selector (4 music channels and 2 video channels) and sound volume control. 
In Club Class, individual video screens with three channel selections. 
Interior and exterior electronic information panels. 
GPS-based passenger information system. 
Automatic audio and video information notices.

*SEAT PRIVACY*
Individual reading lights and tables. 
Power outlets for laptop computers or mobile telephones.

*CAR TYPES*
Total seats: 299. Coach class end car (20 seats), Coach class (36 seats), Bistro cars, First
Class (Handicapped) (22+1 seats), First class (26 seats) and First class end car (14 seats).
First Class cars with special facilities for wheelchair-bound passengers (1 seats).

*TALGO PENDULAR SYSTEM*

• This is a unique and simple system based on the elevation of the
suspension above the Centre of Gravity of the carbodies. This system is
used to reduce the lateral forces that affect passengers when traveling on
curves.
• The carbodies act under the effect of natural ( centrifugal ) forces without
any loss of safety and comfort levels, thanks to the steered wheels and the
unique talgo wheelset assembly characteristics...
… carbodies tilt towards the interior of the curves in direct relationship to the
travelling velocity...
… reducing the values of lateral forces that act upon the passengers...
… thereby enabling a 25% increase in travel
speed when traveling on a curve, provided
that the tracks' resistance characteristics
are appropriate.
... reducing the levels of the wheel-rail
interactions allowing to increase speeds in
curves without affecting safety.


*TALGO RD*

• TALGO's RD System, used to change
automatically the distance between the wheels
of the axles, has been successfully used since
1968 in variable-gauge axles of Talgo's trains.
• The TALGO RD System permits the automatic change of the distance between the wheels of the
railway vehicles in order to make possible the running on different gauge tracks.
• The TALGO RD system can be applied to different models of passenger coaches, power heads,
locomotives and freight wagons with full security and reliability, through standard /Spanish and
Russian / standard gauge Railway networks.
• The change is made without human intervention while the train is running at low speed (15 Km/h)
through a special installation fixed on the track in between the tracks of different gauges.

http://www.talgo.es/


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

joseph1951 said:


> What about Talgo Avril? Any news?


I have not received further news at the moment. Sorry. hno:


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

I have a question about TALGO. Do they actually manufacture the trains i their own factories or they make only the design? Because as far as I remember they have factories in Las Matas, Comunidad de Madrid and Rivabellosa in Pais Vasco but they don't seem too large to me...


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

In fact now I checked out their site and it says that they produce machines in both factories... http://www.talgo.com/side/rivabellosa_en.html, http://www.talgo.com/side/lasmatas2_en.html

........


----------



## AAJ (Mar 30, 2005)

joseph1951 said:


> What about Talgo Avril? Any news?


In this year some coaches will be tested and a new kind of bogie up to 300 km/h with change of gauge too. It's possible that in next year the first prototype roll out of the factory.

About Talgo 250, 15 units will be transformed to dual compositions adding a diesel engine for mixed routes in electrified and non electrified lines.


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*TALGO TRAVCA - L9202*





The first electric locomotive in the world with Talgo RD automatic variable gauge system and dual voltage for High Speed services.

Designed to travel at a maximum speed of 260 k/h.

*Main technical specifications:*
- Axle arrangement..............................Bo' Bo'
- Variable gauge ..................................1 668 / 1 435 mm
- Double voltage ..................................3 kV DC / 25 kV 50 Hz
- Top speed..........................................260 km/h
- Continual power at wheel rim............3 200 kW
- Max. power (1 hour) at wheel rim .....3 600 kW
- Total weight .......................................72 tn
- Length between buffers.....................19 400 mm
- Length between bogies.....................11 000 mm
- Wheelbase ........................................2 800 mm
- Wheel diameter .................................1 010 mm
- Traction effort ....................................up 160 Kn

Automatic variable gauge system.
Automatic variable voltage system.
Safety and excellent drivers cab comfort
A redudant computer system and an ergonomic central driving desk
Electric (rheostatic and recovery) and pneumatic on disc braking
One piece welded steel frame. Aluminium roof.
Double pressurised and hermetic driving cabin.
Latest high voltage and water-cooled IGBT traction power converter technology.

*Main equipments:*

One asynchronous engine per axle.
Independent inverter and traction motors guarentee ¾ pover at the fisrt failure.
Two groups of 2 pantograps. 100% redundant.
Signalling: LZB and ASFA.
Preconfigured for ETCS/ERTMS Level I and II with STM LZB and EBICAB.
Communication systems: RENFE train-ground and GSM-R.
Crash-optimized design, with energy absorption buffers.


----------



## Railfan (Nov 15, 2006)

Do you have any information about future mark CAF trains VENEZUELA TO GET TO?


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

Viva_Bulgaria said:


> In fact now I checked out their site and it says that they produce machines in both factories... http://www.talgo.com/side/rivabellosa_en.html, http://www.talgo.com/side/lasmatas2_en.html
> 
> ........


You can see by links that Alava factory is dedicated to the complete manufacturing of the TALGO passenger coaches, and Madrid factory is dedicated to manufacturing of locomotives, powerheads, bogies, maintenance equipment, etc.


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

Railfan said:


> Do you have any information about future mark CAF trains VENEZUELA TO GET TO?


Sorry, but I haven't news about CAF and Venezuela


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

*talgo avril*



joseph1951 said:


> What about Talgo Avril? Any news?


You can get lot of information here:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=713688

Here´s the last news with new photos,etc:
http://www.forotrenes.com/foro/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=8472

:cheers:


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

solchante said:


> You can get lot of information here:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=713688
> 
> ...


Thanks Solchante, but I think Joseph1951 wanted to know about new news, nothing about what is already known


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*FEVE (Ferrocarriles Españoles de Vía Estrecha) CAF DMU S/2700*



New diesel trainsets built by CAF/Sunsundegui, to be used mainly for long-distance services

With capacity for 90 people and two cars with passage continuity, has the most advanced technology for diesel units and may reach 120 kilometers per hour, a speed that is considered high for narrow gauge units. In obtaining this advantage affects its aerodynamic design.

Of their services to benefit travelers of Feve lines on the Cantabrian coast and Castilla y León, and perhaps even a section of Cartagena.

Security is another aspect that highlights the constructed model, which incorporates in its front door for emergency evacuation. The novelty is due to the adaptation of the convoy to the conditions present in some sections of track Feve, with dimensions narrow tunnels.


----------



## Railfan (Nov 15, 2006)

Castor_Game said:


> Sorry, but I haven't news about CAF and Venezuela


This is the new train to Metro de Caracas 48 train 7 wagon, first train December 2010



















































































*Other CAF train projects in venezuela:*
* Metro Guarenas-Guatire (Suburban) 32km 5 stations, speed 120km/h

* Railway La Encrucijada-Puerto Cabello (long distance) 120km 5 stations, speed 180km/h Double Deck trains


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

^^

Railfan, friend, I regret not located any information provided by CAF 
in relation to their activities in Venezuela. 

A hug.


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

HIGH-SPEED TRAIN CAF S120



frozen said:


> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3330/3511382260_5f726c6a02_o.jpg





Kuvvaci said:


> Ankara-Istanbul


Turkish version

*Type of unit*
A 250 km/h self-propelled, dual voltage electric train unit fitted with a variable gauge system. Change over from RENFE track to UIC track (and vice versa) without stopping.
The units consists of four cars: MCT-MIT-MIP-MCP, whereby two units can be coupled together, giving an eight car train. Two electric motors per car, carbody mounted and controlled by IGBT, which drive one of the axles of each bogie via a cardan joint. Regenerative and rheostatic electric brakes are also supplied, supplemented with pneumatically operated disc brakes with a wheel slide protection system.
One traction inverter per car which operates the two carbody mounted motors. Three auxiliary converters peer unit, two of which are normally in operation and the third only comes into operation should one of the other two fail.
Modern and functional interior distribution, with seven toilets per unit: 2 standard in the MCT, MIT and MCP cars and one disabled toilet in the MIP car. Turning seats so that they may be turned to face the running direction. Access doors in the centre of the cars with two semi-saloons to the and right of the central vestibules.

*Bogies*
Variable gauge axles, one motor axle and trailer axle per bogie.
Monobloc non-alloyed low-carbon steel wheels and superficially hardened flange.
Monitoring system for variable gauge axle bearings temperatures and accelerations.
Primary suspension by means of coil springs and secondary pneumatic suspension.
Welded steel frame. 
The carbody is supported on a load beam which is rigidly connected to it, under which the secondary suspension is mounted. The horizontal forces are transmitted via a drag pivot pin. 
The service and emergency brake consists of steel discs produced in sections and screwed to the axle.
The parking brake consists of accumulator springs located in one cylinder per axle.

*Basic details:*
·	Carbody structure: Aluminium
·	Consist: Four motor cars M-N-N-M
·	Doors per side: One, LC tipe
·	Exterior width (mm): 2.920
·	Height of floor (mm): 1300
·	Length between bodyends car cab (mm):: 27.350
·	Length of intermediate car between bodyends (mm): 25.780
·	Maximum height (mm): 4.230
·	Supply: 25 Kv 50 Hz/3000 Vcc
·	Total train length (mm): 106.230
·	Track gauge (mm): 1668/1435
·	Vehicle height (mm): 4100
·	Wheel diameter (mm): 850

*Performance:*
·	Maximum speed (Km/h): 250
·	Residual acceleration at 250 km/h (cm/s2): 5
·	Seating places per train unit: 237 + 1 PMR
·	Service acceleration (m/s²): 0,52
·	Service deceleration at 120 Km/h (m/s2): 0,5
·	Service deceleration at 250 Km/h (m/s2): 0,35
·	Total places: 238
·	Total power (kw): 4000
·	Total traction power (kW): 4 MW at 25000 Vac / 2.7 MW at 3000 Vcc

*Equipment:*
·	Air conditioning
·	ASFA, ERTMS safety equipment
·	Audio and visual information for passengers
·	Bathrooms (one per car)
·	Cab air conditioning
·	Electric recorder
·	Ground-train and GSMR communication equipment
·	IGBTS power electric equipment
·	Individual audio systems in the seats
·	Passenger saloon air conditioning
·	PMR Ramps (disabled persons)
·	Public Address System
·	Retractable cab to change to automatic pilot
·	Train control and data transmission equipment
·	Video installation

The Self-Propelled Variable Gauge Rolling Truck
developed by CAF, allows rail vehicles to adapt to any track gauge, whilst traveling and in just 3 seconds.This new rolling system developed by CAF can be applied to any type of train, regardless of its origin and technology.Just by replacing the old trucks with the BRAVA ones, trains presently in service can be transformed into variable gauge wheelset trains and run at speeds of up to 275 Km/h.The BRAVA system has successfully passed the UIC gauge (AVE) track tests on the Córdoba-Seville line, at a speed of 250 Km/h. It has even achieved 275 Km/h on the La Sagra-Ciudad Real section.How does the BRAVA work?The BRAVA Universal System consists of two sets of wheels that can be pre-set to shift sideways over a non-rotating axle.While the train is running, the action of a double safety device prevents the wheels from moving sideways. This device can only be deactivated automatically, at the gauge change stations.The wheels are separated by means of a blocking-unblocking device, automatically activated during the gauge change process.Why BRAVA?The BRAVA Universal System has many advantages because it is:·	Safe and comparable to other high-responsibility components: in order to develop this advanced system, CAF has used the most modern calculation, simulation and testing techniques.·	Reliable and available in accordance with the most demanding railway standards: in designing this system, we have followed the recommendations of the European standard EN 50126 and the American standard MIL-STD-882C, in order to implement safety management throughout the entire design process.·	Indiscriminately applicable to either concentrated or distributed traction systems -diesel or electric-, for all kinds of rolling stock.·	Compatible with the wide range of existing vehicles and technologies: Intercity, Regional and tilting trains, passenger cars...

http://www.caf.es/ingles/productos/proyecto.php?cod=6&id=587&sec=desc


----------



## joseph1951 (Aug 19, 2007)

Castor_Game said:


> Thanks Solchante, but I think Joseph1951 wanted to know about new news, nothing about what is already known


Thank you Castor_Game.


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

^^
Not at all


----------



## AdamChobits (Jun 7, 2006)

Definitely, trains is the best high-tech that Spain is exporting to other countries.


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*REGIONAL TRAIN TDMD - CAF S/599*









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3205/3029944270_e6ee3f0ff2_b.jpg









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2780/4275174342_4b423db69c_b.jpg

*50 DIESEL UNITS FOR RENFE*
These units shall be made up of consists of two motor cars and a trailer car, each with two bogies, which can be coupled making up consists of up to three units (nine cars), with control from a single driver cab.
Although the initial operation shall be on Iberian gauge tracks, these units have been fitted with an installation to run on international gauge infrastructures (UIC) with the possibility of the Brava variable gauge bogie being fitted which allows circulation on both Iberian gauge and international gauge tracks.
The maximum speed is 160 km/h, with a capacity of 187 seated places (including 1 PRM and 2 flip-up seats), two WCs (one standard and one for PRM), and a multifunctional area (with vending, bicycle rack and rest area).

*Traction equipment:*
The power is provided by four 328 kW diesel engines whose transmissions drive the for motor bogies via the cardan shafts. The total installed power is 1,528 kW.
Via the motoring arranged in four traction chains, the train has sufficient power to provide acceptable performance even in the unlikely case of simultaneous failure in 2 traction chains.

*Carbody:*
The carbodies of all the vehicles making up the Train are self supporting and built in aluminium in order to reduce the Train mass and energy consumption as much as possible and for its high resistance to corrosion.
The design proposed for the structure of the vehicles is based on large aluminium extruded sections. These sections are continuous along the vehicle and are joined by means of welding along their edges and make up the exterior line of the vehicle.
The intermediate car carbody is fitted with a low floor area to ease access to the train for passengers in wheelchairs.

*Bogies:*
The train has six bogies: four motor bogies and two trailer bogies. Both types are made up of a frame, two axles with their corresponding axle boxes, primary suspension, pneumatic secondary suspension, a carbody-bogie linking device and brake equipment consisting of two axle mounted discs.
The Brava variable gauge bogie may be fitted, allowing travel on both Iberian and UIC gauge tracks. The Brava system changes the gauge automatically, with the train in motion and without the need for any previous preparations or stoppages (the change is made at approximately 30 km/h).

*Power for auxiliary equipment:*
To supply the auxiliary equipment, each train is fitted with two independent traction motor-alternator sets.. Each electric generator set can provide 100% of the loads at maximum performance, permitting total redundancy of the system.
In normal service, only one of the sets shall operate, with the other on standby. Should a fault occur, the second set shall start up automatically, and no train performance shall be lost. In normal operation, the set that has been operating less time shall always start up.

*HVAC: *
The train saloon HVAC system consists of one HVAC unit per car, each with a double cooling circuit. Each unit is compact and assembled in a single block.
With this configuration, a cooling power of 47 kW/car is achieved and a heat power of 31 kW/car with an impelled air flow per car of 6,200. 

*Basic details:*
·	Carbody length (mm): 25.425
·	Carbody width (mm): 2.940
·	Doors per side and car: 3
·	Length between bodyends (mm): 75.930
·	Maximum height (mm): 4.168
·	Total weight (tonnes): 158,9
·	Track gauge (mm): 1.668 mm (with preinstallation for 1,435 mm)

*Performance:*
·	Maximum speed (Km/h): 160
·	Seating places per streetcar: 187


*Equipment:*
·	ASFA System
·	Control and monitoring of the train by means of TCN
·	Event Recorder (OTMR)
·	Fire detection system
·	Front skirting with remote control
·	Ground-train and GSMR communication equipment
·	Multipurpose zone (vending machines, bicycle rack, wi-fi connection, etc.)
·	Passenger information system
·	Pneumatically driven rear view mirrors
·	Ramp to vacate passengers
·	Seat players
·	Seats with current collector
·	Video entertainment system
·	Video surveillance system
·	WC


http://www.caf.es/ingles/productos/proyecto.php?cod=5&id=612&sec=desc


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CAF - BITRAC 3600 HYBRID LOCOMOTIVE*









http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4046/4323000054_d3a1b59c84_o_d.jpg


*Type of vehicle:*
The presented locomotives are line, electric diesel type vehicles, with Bo´Bo´ and Co´Co´ arrangements for Renfe and UIC gauge, with a maximum load of 22.5 tn. per axle and a maximum speed of 120 Km/h.

To improve locomotive service reliability, a double power unit is fitted, with two 1,800 kW engines which operate each alternator. Each alternator supplies two traction inverters for Bo’-Bo’ and 3 inverters for Co´-Co´.

The aforementioned is also applicable for the auxiliary converters and compressors and responds to a general design philosophy where the items conditioning locomotive travel are redundant. 

Regarding the traction equipment, the inverters shall consist of IGBTs technology which currently dominates rail traction equipment.

*Bogie:*
The Power Car rolling system is based on dual-axle Bo’ configuration bogies and triple axle Co´configuration bogies.

- The bogie frame is produced in rolled sheet steel, Grade S 355 NL acc. to EN 10113 for sound weldability.
- Two or three motor axles driven by transversally mounted traction motors.
- Four or six independent bogie primary suspensions, with steering coil springs which elastically join the bogie frame with each axle box fitted on the axles. Each suspension has also a vertical damper and the items required to join the journal guide to the bogie frame.
- Secondary suspension assemblies, each consisting of coil springs, vertical, cross and yaw dampers, and stops limiting transverse displacement.
- Monoblock wheels produced in R8T or R9T steel according to sheet UIC 812-3 which are forged and machined.
- One carbody-bogie joint system by means of drag pivot pin, equalizer and links.
- A bogie mounted pneumatic brake unit consisting of brake blocks and discs.

*Carbody:*
Self-supporting steel carbody stuctures are used, which are designed according to UNE-EN 12663 “Category P-I-Cars and Locomotives”.

The structure has been designed to collapse in a controlled manner to ensure fulfilment of the TSI regarding shock situations.

Compartment roofs are bolt-on and removable type to provide access to the equipment and facilitate general locomotive maintenance.

*Basic details:*
·	Length between stops (mm): 22.410
·	Maximum height (mm): 4.230
·	Wheel diameter (mm): 1.250

http://www.caf.es/ingles/productos/proyecto.php?id=618&cod=7&sec=desc


----------



## YorkTown (May 15, 2009)

*CAF Algiers Subway*


----------



## AAJ (Mar 30, 2005)

YorkTown, this units are similar to s/5000 of Barcelona's Subway.


----------



## YorkTown (May 15, 2009)

Oh...you know what, I already use Barcelona subway's just... twice, and I did not realize than we had the same in Algiers...


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

YorkTown said:


> *CAF Algiers Subway*


Thanks, Yorktown, for the Algiers subway pictures.

I've put together with the technical information on these vehicles in the thread created by me for the urban-type railway construction in Spain.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1105777&page=1


----------



## Andres_Low (Apr 21, 2010)

*Iarnród Éireann DMU 29000 class by CAF*

Hey Castor, you are doing a great work here! hope you don´t mind if I add this short video of the 29000 Class I made myself at Dublin Connolly.

Is a DMU operated by Irish Rail Iarnród Éireann. These are running since 2002 and a total of 29 sets were built in Spain by CAF. Powered by diesel MAN engines 400hp.

Specs (from CAF website)

* Maximum speed (Km/h): 120
* Seating places per train unit: 185
* Service acceleration (m/s²): 0.327
* Service deceleration (m/s2): 0.88
* Standing places per train (6p/m2): 634
* Total places: 819
* Total power (kw): 1176





[/QUOTE]


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

^^

Thanks, Andres, for your colaboratión, the thread starts to get interesting. :cheers: 

¡¡Beautiful Irish trains!!. 

their CAF website is:

http://www.caf.es/ingles/productos/proyecto.php?cod=5&id=451&sec=desc


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*THE JEWEL IN THE CROWN*










*Talgo 350 – RENFE S102*









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3242/3045113215_1644421668_o_d.jpg








http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3041/3094193212_e2e5d00a3b_o_d.jpg








http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3264/3132031966_b2f99dae31_b_d.jpg

One of the maximum exponents of the Talgo technology for High Speed Services.

*Talgo 350 trains*

Trains with integrated traction, formed by two Talgo traction units for High Speed, with identical high power between them and a High Speed Talgo trainset, formed by a variable number of passenger coaches with a maximum of twelve.

















http://www.talgo.com/index.php/en/t350.php


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*COMMUTER TRAIN CAF CIVIA - RENFE S465*









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2450/3669707802_3fe66a9194_o_d.jpg









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3001/3061120800_db36a6a5d3_o_d.jpg

*Type of vehicle:*
Commuter train CIVIA.
The CIVIA train is a high-speed electric unit which runs on urban and suburban commuter lines, with a large passenger transport capacity and frequent stops.
For these purposes it has been equipped with a high specific power to permit accelerations of over 1 m/sec2, suitable devices for passenger access, transit and evacuation, and an integrated COSMOS command and control system (TCN standard).
Passenger comfort improvements include, among others, video-information and special facilities for the disabled (adapted doors and access ramps, low-floor coach, etc).
Exterior: aerodynamic headstock, streamlined roof, underframe fenders, and each side of the train has a continuous glazed appearance.
Interior: the train is continuous, the coaches being linked by a diaphanous inter-circulation corridor.
The CIVIA is designed as a modular train consisting of six basic elements: 
end coaches with driver’s cab (A1 and A2), a low-floor intermediate coach (A3), a normal-floor intermediate coach (A4), a conventional end trailer bogie (ETB), and an intermediate shared motor bogie (SMB). These elements can be used to form up to four types of units: 2, 3, 4 and 5 coaches.

*Bogies:*
The free end of the front and rear coaches is supported by an end trailer bogie (ETB) and the other end is supported by a shared motor bogie (SMB), shared with the adjacent coach. Both ends of the intermediate coaches are supported by on shared bogies. All the bogies have two axles, with running surface-hardened solid wheels.
The primary suspension is based on rubber springs and the secondary suspension is pneumatic.
The motor bogies are fitted with two asynchronous traction motors, suspended from the underframe, which operate each axle by means of a coupling and a single-stage reducer scotched onto the axle.
The pneumatic brake of the bogies is applied to discs mounted on each wheel.

*Basic details:*
·	Carbody structure: Aluminium
·	Connection between cars: Kneecap
·	Consist: 2 to 5 cars
·	Distance between truck center (mm): 17400/17750
·	Doors clearance (mm): 1300
·	Doors per side and car: 2
·	Exterior width at belt (mm): 2940
·	Height of floor (mm): 1150
·	Length between bodyends car cab (mm):: 22000
·	Length between stops (mm): 80300 (4 cars)
·	Length of intermediate car between bodyends (mm): 17350
·	Low area floor height: 758
·	Maximum height (mm): 4260
·	Minimum train unit: 2 cars
·	Supply (Vdc. catenary): 3000
·	Total weight (tonnes): 131,5 (4 cars)
·	Track gauge (mm): 1668
·	Wheel diameter (mm): 890

*Performance:*
·	Acceleration from 0-100 Km/h (m/s2): 0,7
·	Average deceleration at 120 Km/h (m/s2): 1,1
·	Emergency deceleration (m/s2): 1,3
·	Maximum speed (Km/h): 120
·	Power for auxiliaries (KW): 320
·	Seating places per train unit: 126/169/223/277
·	Service acceleration (m/s²): 1
·	Service deceleration (m/s2): 1,1
·	Specific area for bicycle storage: -
·	Standing places per train (6p/m2): 288/438/579/720
·	Start up acceleration (m/s2): 1,1
·	Total traction power (kW): 2200

*Equipment:*
·	Air conditioning
·	Announcements to passengers
·	ASFA System
·	Automatic couplers
·	Automatic station announcer and graphics of active lines
·	Batteries: 2 x 140 A.h
·	Cab air conditioning
·	Color video equipment
·	Dead-man
·	Diaphanous gangway
·	Electric door mechanism
·	Electric operation
·	Fire recording central unit
·	Front and side (one on each side) destination signs on the exterior
·	IGBTS power electric equipment
·	Lighting
·	Mobile radiotelephony equipment for train-land communication
·	Passenger information
·	Passenger saloon air conditioning
·	PMR Ramps (disabled persons)
·	Public Address System and background music with compact disc player
·	Saloon air conditioning
·	Sander
·	Space for bicycles
·	Space for wheelchairs
·	Station warning announcement
·	Wheel spin protection and wheel slide protection.


http://www.caf.es/ingles/productos/proyecto.php?id=560&cod=3&sec=desc


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*TALGO 21 (XXI) DMU*









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2803/4315907351_edf2d49607_o_d.jpg








http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3299/3613665145_4288c96352_o_d.jpg

Maximum speed for national routes.
A train with a very high level of services, with optional variable gauge system and designed for regional services, means a new generation of high speed Talgo trains with traction incorporated into the first and last coaches and variable gauge axles.
In its advanced design, the principles and developments of the Talgo technology have been incorporated, now widely used on trains made by the company over the past fifty years, complemented with the latest traction and braking systems and the most advanced techniques applied to the command and control of the equipment installed on board the trains.

*TECHNICAL CHARACTERISTICS*

Maximum commercial speed	220 km/h
Maximum acceleration on curves	1.5 m/s2
Fixed track gauges	1668 mm / 1520 mm / 1435 mm
Variable track gauges (optional) 1668 <> 1435 / 1520 <> 1435 mm
Traction units	2
Traction Diesel-Hydraulic
Installed power 1500 kW / 1800 rpm
Bogies	Bo’T rear bogie shared with the adjacent tilting type coach
Wheelbase (bogie tractor)	2.8 m
Maximum weight per axle	18 t.
Braking systems	Hydrodynamic and Pneumatic on discs
Length 15 m
Height	3.6 m
Operating direction	Two-way (“push-pull”)
Operation	with two trains, from a single driving position

Trains that never has gone from being a prototype, have your account, however, THE WORLD SPEED RECORD FOR A DIESEL TRAIN (256 KM.)


http://www.talgo.com/index.php/en/f21dmv.php


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CAF S121 MEDIUM DISTANCE HIGH SPEED*









http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2751/4136544884_7e108db34a_o_d.jpg








http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3226/3017164266_f7322d2b7f_b_d.jpg


*Type of unit*
A 250 km/h self-propelled, dual voltage electric train unit fitted with a variable gauge system
Unit made up of 4 cars MCT-MIT-MIP-MCP, which can be extended up to 8 cars by adding an additional 2 intermediate MIF cars. Two electric motors per motor car, located in the carbody and controlled by IGBTs, which operates one of the axles of each bogie via a cardan joint. A regenerative electric brake is also supplied, which is complemented with pneumatically operated disc brakes with a wheel slide protection system.
One traction inverter per car which operates on the two carbody motors. There are three auxiliary converters per train and two of these are in operation with the third only coming into operation should one of the other two fail.
Modern and functional interior distribution, with four WCs per unit: 1 standard WCS in the MC1, MI1 and MC2 cars and a WC adapted for PMRs in the MI2 car. Fixed seats. Access doors in the centre of the cars with two semi-saloons to the left and right of the central vestibules.

*Bogies:*
Axles for a track gauge, a motor axle and a trailer axle per bogie.
Monobloc non-alloyed steel wheels, with low carbon content and with tempered flange surface. 
Primary suspension by means of coil springs and secondary, pneumatic suspension.
Welded steel frame.
The carbody is supported on a load bolster which is rigidly connected, under which the secondary suspension is mounted. The horizontal forces are transmitted via a drag pivot pin.
The service and emergency brake consist of steel discs produced in sections and screwed to the axle. The parking brake consists of accumulator springs located in one cylinder per axle. 

*Basic details: *
·	Carbody structure: Aluminium
·	Consist: Four motor cars M-N-N-M
·	Doors per side: One
·	Exterior width at belt (mm): 2.920
·	Height of floor (mm): 1300
·	Length between bodyends car cab (mm):: 27.900
·	Length of intermediate car between bodyends (mm): 25.780
·	Maximum height (mm): 4.230
·	Supply: 25 Kv 50 Hz / 3 Kv cc
·	Total train length (mm): 107.360
·	Track gauge (mm): 1668 /1435
·	Vehicle height (mm): 4100
·	Wheel diameter (mm): 850

*Performance:* 
·	Maximum speed (Km/h): 250
·	Residual acceleration at 250 km/h (cm/s2): 1
·	Seating places per train unit: 270 + 1 PMR
·	Service acceleration (m/s²): 0,68
·	Service deceleration at 120 Km/h (m/s2): 0,5
·	Service deceleration at 250 Km/h (m/s2): 0,35
·	Total traction power (kW): 4800 Kw to 25000 Vca / 3200 Kw to 3000 Vcc

*Equipment: *
·	ASFA 200, ERTMS and STM EBICAB safety equipment
·	Audio and visual information for passengers
·	Bathrooms (one per car)
·	Cab air conditioning
·	IGBTS power electric equipment
·	Multipurpose zone (vending machines, bicycle rack, wi-fi connection, etc.)
·	PA and Intercom systems
·	Passenger saloon air conditioning
·	PMR Ramps (disabled persons)
·	Safety and communication equipment
·	Train control and data transmission equipment
· TV installation

*Cosmos System *
STANDARD IEC 61375-1, also known as TCN (Train Communication Network), is a regulation developed by the IEC (International Electrotechnical Commitee) in cooperation with the UIC. Since its very origin, CAF has been an active member of the international group for the development of the TCN, and it is the first and only Spanish company to develop such a system.Caf has incorporated this system to the new series of RENFE (CIVIA) commuter trains.What does the TCN do? The TCN standard's goal is to develop a communication network, customized to the railway environment, guaranteeing interoperatibility at two levels:·	On the one hand, at the train-borne equipment level. The TCN thoroughly specifies a communication protocol for the vehicle's bus. This protocol allows the easy and uniform access to all the information on the train and turns the integration of new equipment and control system functionalities into practically plug-and-play. All electronic equipment installed in the train operates under a single standard network, simplifying information transmission. In other words, all the equipment “speaks” the same language. This unique network allows the information exchange and the train's functioning to be flexible and open to the incorporation of new functionalities and technologies such as GSP, GSM and the Internet. In addition to this, the use of the TCN significantly simplifies qualified personnel training and train fine-tuning and maintenance. ·	Also, at the train level, the TCN communication standard allows the vehicle's bus to automatically couple two or more units. Without any external assistance, the system reconfigures itself, incorporating the vehicle's equipment or unit connected to the network. 

http://www.caf.es/ingles/productos/proyecto.php?cod=9&id=610&sec=desc


----------



## Railfan (Nov 15, 2006)

Some new about avril train?


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

Indirectly ...... Today we have an article in the spanish newspaper EL PAIS 
(In Spanish, of course)











http://www.elpais.com/articulo/empr...ve/pitar/elpepueconeg/20100502elpnegemp_1/Tes


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*CAF 350 kms. hours ........ Future "S105”?*

It seems that CAF is working on a new high-speed train; within around 350 kms. hours, but all that is known is a little generic design 





neuromancer said:


> Información gracias a alco2100 y a Titan de tranvia.org


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

Is there a double deck HST project like Alstom duplex TGV ?


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

^^

Certainly not, Talgo with the Avril will create a wider and high-capacity train, and CAF are working with a seemingly normal train


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*DIESEL REGIONAL TRAIN DRT – CAF S594(R)*









By fc_urola from Flickr

*Type of vehicle:*
Diesel Regional Train (DRT).
Diesel train unit for regional service, made up of two railcars with two bogies each, it being possible to couple up to 5 units in a single composition. Designed with great redundancy of fundamental pieces of equipment, which allows for high levels of reliability. 

*Bogies:*
Two twin-axle bogies per coach, superficially hardened one-piece wheels, axle-boxes with bearings and elastic guidance by connecting rods.
Primary suspension based on spiral springs, the secondary suspension being pneumatic.

*Basic details:*
·	Carbody structure: Self-supporting structure
·	Consist: M-M
·	Doors clearance (mm): 1300
·	Doors per side: 1
·	Height of floor (mm): 1300
·	Length between bodyends (mm): 47348
·	Supply (Vdc. catenary): Diesel
·	Track gauge (mm): 1668
·	Vehicle height (mm): 3888

*Performance:*
·	Emergency deceleration (m/s2): 1,1
·	Maximum speed (Km/h): 160
·	Seating places per train unit: 136
·	Service acceleration (m/s²): 0,8
·	Service deceleration (m/s2): 1,0
·	Total places: 136
·	Total power (kw): 1080


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*RENFE HIGH-SPEED TRAINS/SHUTTLES CAF/ALSTOM S-104*









By Ricardo Ricote from Flickr









By Escursso from Flickr

*Type of vehicle:* 
250-270 km/h RENFE hight-speed trains / shuttles, CAF / ALSTOM consortium.
Manufacturing, testing and delivery of 20 trains during 2003 and 2004.
Trains consisting of 4 coaches, three of them railcars. The end coaches have a driver’s cab at their free end. One of these coaches contains the bar-cafeteria.

B*ogies:*
Motor bogies (6) with one drive shaft and one carrying bogie. Reducer mounted on the axle body, driven by a motor mounted in the body through a cardan shaft. Primary and secondary suspensions with spiral springs.

*Basic details:*
·	Average consumption: Four cars (M-N-R-M)
·	Carbody structure: Aluminum
·	Doors clearance (mm): 800
·	Doors per side: 2 (1 bar-cafeteria car)
·	Exterior width at belt (mm): 2920
·	Height of floor (mm): 1250
·	Length between bodyends (mm): 27650 / 25900
·	Track gauge (mm): 1435
·	Vehicle height (mm): 4123

*Performance:*
·	Acceleration from 0-100 Km/h (m/s2): 0,72
·	Average deceleration at 120 Km/h (m/s2): 0,4
·	Average deceleration at 250 Km/h (m/s2): 0,5
·	Maximum speed (Km/h): 270
·	Total places: 237
·	Total power (kw): 4000

*Equipment:*
·	Bathrooms (one per car)
·	Black box
·	Color video equipment
·	Information central unit
·	Saloon and cab air conditioning
·	Teleindicator panels


http://www.caf.es/ingles/productos/proyecto.php?cod=6&id=464&sec=equip


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

*¡¡¡ CAF NEWS !!!*

THE BIRD (AVE :lol "OARIS" TAKES FLIGHT










http://www.elpais.com/articulo/empr...idad/CAF/elpepueconeg/20100523elpnegemp_1/Tes


----------



## Aokromes (Jan 5, 2005)

Demo of new Euskotren unit made by CAF:



Civia said:


> Unas movil-fotos de la mini exposicion de Alderdi eder sobre las nuevas unidades de euskotren
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

Maybe this thread should be rename Spanish trains manufacturing and technology 

*The new control center for ONCF (Morocco) builded by Adif and Indra for 30 millions euro. The same which is on HSL in Spain. The same system could be use for moroccan HSL Tanger-Kenitra. *



















euromedtransport.org
http://www.euromedtransport.org/fileadmin/download/maincontract/publication/LRM_08_bdef.pdf


----------



## mirza-sm (Jul 28, 2005)

Bosnia loves Talgo! 























































:cheers1:


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

^^^^

Great photographs of Bosnian Talgos. Have to retake this thread, there are still things to show


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

thanks Mirza


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

CAF is manufacturing these trains here in Brazil for the Sao Paulo metro, the so-called 7000 series for CPTM and the G Fleet for the Metro:

Please visit the Sao Paulo metro thread for much more! 

7000:









G Fleet:










Some of the first units of the 7000 were imported from Spain, but all others are being manufactured here.


The old series 2000 of CPTM are also CAFs, made in Spain and imported in 1999, they run as the Eastern Express on line 11:


----------



## mirza-sm (Jul 28, 2005)

@ Castor_Game, solchante: Thanks. You are very welcome. 

Here are some more from today, made by admin from vozovi.com forum:























































:bow:


----------



## Andres_Low (Apr 21, 2010)

mopc said:


> CAF is manufacturing these trains here in Brazil for the Sao Paulo metro, the so-called 7000 series for CPTM and the G Fleet for the Metro:
> 
> Please visit the Sao Paulo metro thread for much more!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pics! that factory in Hortolandia is huge and has a lot of potential, I expect only the best from you guys  and hope to see the first HST in Southamerica coming out of this production line.


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

PRESENTATION OF NEW TRAIN TALGO S112

The S-112 will become the benchmark for the Spanish high speed with the opening of the Madrid-Valencia

http://en.lacerca.com/news/castilla_la_mancha/112_high_speed_madrid-64643-1.html

http://www.fomento.es/NR/rdonlyres/615a05c0-844a-4888-8f02-555f4f13b689/54908/Nov56_59.pdf


----------



## Viva_Bulgaria (Jul 6, 2008)

Here there is some information on Renfe's manufacturing and maintenance operation and ventures


----------



## Castor_Game (Feb 24, 2010)

^^^^

Thanks, Viva Bulgaria


----------



## pcrail (Jan 10, 2009)

Dahlis said:


> The IORE trains on the Ore line in northern Sweden and Norway. 180 tons, 7200 hp (5400 kW), hauls 8000 tonnes Ore trains from the Ore fields to the ports in Luleå and Narvik.


Not really correct. It should say 360 tons, 14'400 hp (10'800 kW) hauls 8'000 tonne iron ore trains. The locomotives are normally used in pairs. You can see me in this picture in the right window of the engine ;-)

Europe has also some 35 t axle locomotives, whenever they do not move on public railroads: the 4-axle locomotive EL 2000 of Rheinbraun. See also here.








(Source: Wikipedia)

HXD3B (9600 kW) one of the most powerful locomotive in the world, designed by Bombardier for the Chinese railway:


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

Three locomotive series have been developped for the Chinese Railways :
HXD1 (Zhuzhou/Siemens), HXD1B (Zhuzhou), HXD1C (Zhuzhou/Ziyang)
HXD2, HXD2B (Datong/Alstom), HXD2C (Datong)
HXD3 (Dalian/Datong/Toshiba), HXD3B (Dalian/Bombardier), HXD3C (Dalian)


*HXD1 | Bo'Bo'+Bo'Bo' | 9,600 kW |* (Siemens)










*HXD1B | Co'Co' | 9,600 kW*










*HXD1C | Co'Co' | 7,200 kW*










*HXD2 | Bo'Bo'+Bo'Bo' | 10,000 kW |* (Alstom Prima)










*HXD2B | Co'Co' | 9,600 kW |* (Alstom Prima)










*HXD3 | Co'Co' | 7,200 kW*










http://www.railserver.be/railcolor/forum/viewtopic.php?f=53&t=23
http://q.sohu.com/forum/17/topic/48136157
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/CNR-Baureihe_HXD3B
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_locomotives_in_China
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/World's_largest_locomotive


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

The engine sound of the HXD3B 0026


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

Ωρτimuş;65865815 said:


> Three locomotive series have been developped for the Chinese Railways :
> HXD1 (Zhuzhou/Siemens), HXD1B (Zhuzhou), HXD1C (Zhuzhou/Ziyang)
> HXD2, HXD2B (Datong/Alstom), HXD2C (Datong)
> HXD3 (Dalian/Datong/Toshiba), HXD3B (Dalian/Bombardier), HXD3C (Dalian)
> ...


Those are maybe a 4*BoBo. I see 4 boggies. 

They look like small twins locos with the size of 1.


----------



## K_ (Jan 5, 2010)

Gadiri said:


> Those are maybe a 4*BoBo. I see 4 boggies.


4*BoBo would mean 4 semi permantly coupled units with a total of 8 bogies. 

Although the correct way to describe these loco's in the UIC system would be:
Bo'Bo'+Bo'Bo'


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

*IORE - LKAB | Co'Co'+Co'Co' | 10,800 kW (2×5400) | 360 t | 80 km/h |* (Bombardier)









mynewsdesk.com


----------



## peter_gabriel (May 5, 2010)

The romanian locomotive Softronic Trans Montana ; Maximum speed of 160 km/h
- axle formula : CoCo
- length over buffers: 19740 mm
- windth: 3000 mm
- pantograpf operating range under the conctact line measured from the upper side of the head of rail : 4850 - 6700 mm
- distance between the centeres of the bogies: 10300 mm
- distance between the extreme axles of a bogie: 4350 mm
- wheel diameter in new state: 1250 mm
- wheel diameter in senu-used state: 1210 mm
- total load without balast: 120 +-2% 
- axle load: 20+-2% f
- nominal power: 6000 kW
- traction force at the hoop in nominal service with semi-used ferrules: 292 kN
- nominal power of traction transformer: 5790 k V A


----------



## peter_gabriel (May 5, 2010)

The romanian locomotive Softronic Pheonix 6600kW AC,CO-CO,Maximum speed of 200 km/h


----------



## aliesperet (Jul 3, 2010)

What about the locomotives used in eurotunnel shuttle services:








Some figures:
Top speed 100 mph (160 km/h)
Power output	7000 kW
Tractive effort	400 kN 
UIC classification	Bo'Bo'Bo'


----------



## manrush (May 8, 2008)

Don't know if this counts, but Amtrak has placed an order for new locomotives built by Siemes, called CitiesSprinter.

http://www.railwaygazette.com/nc/ne...mens-200-kmh-cities-sprinter-locomotives.html

Now I hope there will be a diesel version of this locomotive.


----------



## pcrail (Jan 10, 2009)

manrush said:


> Don't know if this counts, but Amtrak has placed an order for new locomotives built by Siemes, called CitiesSprinter.


That thing is to small to be a giant locomotive. It is comparable with NJT ALP-46A.



> What about the locomotives used in eurotunnel shuttle locomotives


These locomotives have the electric equipment from Switzerland. The original version hat only 5,8 MW, the new and rebuilt versions have 7'2 M.W


----------



## pcrail (Jan 10, 2009)

> Three locomotive series have been developped for the Chinese Railways :
> HXD1 (Zhuzhou/Siemens), HXD1B (Zhuzhou), HXD1C (Zhuzhou/Ziyang)
> HXD2, HXD2B (Datong/Alstom), HXD2C (Datong)
> HXD3 (Dalian/Datong/Toshiba), HXD3B (Dalian/Bombardier), HXD3C (Dalian)


correct, but the generation are the letters, not the numbers:

1st generation: 2 x (Bo'Bo'), w/ mainly imported parts: 
HXD1 (Zhuzhou/Siemens), HXD2 (Datong/Alstom), HXD3 (Dalian/Datong/Toshiba)

2nd generation: Co'Co' w/ mainly imported parts
HXD1B (Zhuzhou), HXD2B (Datong/Alstom), HXD3B (Dalian/Bombardier)

3rd generation: Co'Co' fully indigenised
HXD1C (Zhuzhou/Ziyang), HXD2C (Datong), HXD3C (Dalian)
HXD3C will come in various versions w/ speed upto 170 km/h


----------



## pcrail (Jan 10, 2009)

> 4*BoBo would mean 4 semi permantly coupled units with a total of 8 bogies.
> 
> Although the correct way to describe these loco's in the UIC system would be:
> Bo'Bo'+Bo'Bo'


You gave me the idea to post this one (ok, slightly of topic, but it was at least three phase!)









Source: parovoz

What you see here are the two only (Bo'Bo')'(Bo'Bo') locomotives I know, both built by Colomna, Russia.

left: TEP80 diesel locomotive

right: EP200 electric locomotive

There exist two EP200 locomotives. These have been 
(Bo'Bo')'(Bo'Bo')' in 3ph synchronous motor technology developed and built in Russia. 
Yes, they moved. No, they never went into service, not even into trial service. The mechanic was not too bad, but the control electric part was very outdated. 001 is in the National Railroad Museum near the Rizhsky Station in Moskau, 002 is rotting very close to the place the picture above was taken.


----------



## Balsen (Jul 6, 2003)

Polish 311D, with General Electrics disel power generators.


----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

Ωρτimuş;65919033 said:


> *IORE - LKAB | Co'Co'+Co'Co' | 10,800 kW (2×5400) | 360 t | 80 km/h |* (Bombardier)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's crazy, you know how many of these are in stock?


----------



## pcrail (Jan 10, 2009)

Jay said:


> That's crazy, you know how many of these are in stock?


There are 13 locomotives and more to come.


----------



## Ayceman (Mar 18, 2009)

peter_gabriel said:


> The romanian locomotive Softronic Trans Montana ; Maximum speed of 160 km/h
> - axle formula : CoCo
> - length over buffers: 19740 mm
> - windth: 3000 mm
> ...





peter_gabriel said:


> The romanian locomotive Softronic Pheonix 6600kW AC,CO-CO,Maximum speed of 200 km/h


It has to be noted that the specs are:

*Transmontana*
Power:
-peak: *8200kW*
-sustained (nominal): 6000kW
Tractive effort:
-peak: *420kN*
-sustained up to 70km/h: 388kN
Gearing:
- mixed traffic: 160 km/h

*Phoenix*
Power:
-peak: *6600kW*
Tractive effort:
-peak: *320kN*
Gearing:
-passenger: 200km/h
-freight: 120 km/h

Some locomotives have max power presented, while others don't.


----------



## sotavento (May 12, 2005)

pcrail said:


> You gave me the idea to post this one (ok, slightly of topic, but it was at least three phase!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EMD made some experiments with Bo'Bo'+Bo'Bo' with the EMD FT (A and B units permanently coupled with a draw bar)











And they even managed to squeeze some Do'D'o in metric gauge to Brasil in the form of the DDm45 (there are more than 80 of these in service there):









Under the same frame we also could add the EMD U50 









Wich were diesel rebuilds using the trucks from the Turbine experimental locomotives:



















Wich came in Bo'Bo'+Bo'Bo' and Co'Co' + Co'Co' flavours:









Other giant American Diesel was the DD35A wich was a Do'D'o 









The DD40X was of a similar design:










EMD even produced cabless Do'Do' DD35 units for UP (see the middle of the power pack)









The virginian Railways (USA) had some (B+B-B+B)+(B+B-B+B) electric monsters: (two bóBó+Bo'bo' units back to back)









The biggest beasts in American rails nowadays are the SD80/SD90 (retired from service recently) and a chinese variant is being developed as the JT56ACe (6000hp)
http://www.emdiesels.com/emdweb/products/jt56ace.jsp
http://www.emd-china.com.cn/


----------

